# Hideo Kojima forms new studio and partnership with Sony



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2015)

*cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Uis8ERxS7YAgk9SD6PIdIIRHl5I=/800x0/filters:no_upscale()/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/5319647/kopro.0.jpg



> Metal Gear series creator Hideo Kojima has officially moved on from Konami and has started a new independent studio. Kojima's new studio has a familiar name: Kojima Productions.
> 
> The new Kojima Productions' first title will be a new franchise and a PlayStation 4 console exclusive, according to a joint announcement with Sony Computer Entertainment.
> 
> ...


----------

